# St Thomas Day Sail



## nomchang (Mar 23, 2009)

We'll be in St Thomas for a week next month and would like to go out for a day sail while we are there there. We don't need anything fancy, just someone to take us out for a few hours. Does anyone have any recommendations?

cheers

Mike


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Renting a keel boat for a day sail with a captain to 'take you out' is going to expensive (in my book anyways). I'm sure you could walk the docks or ask at your hotel there for recommendations of a boat and captain. I doubt it would be much less then $500 for a full day.
I haven't been there in years but Magen's Bay was a great place to rent a small boat, catamaran or whatever. It is also well worth visiting as it is, or used to be, one of the nicest well protected beaches on St. T. Magens Bay - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

If you send me a PM I'll send you some reccommendations.



nomchang said:


> We'll be in St Thomas for a week next month and would like to go out for a day sail while we are there there. We don't need anything fancy, just someone to take us out for a few hours. Does anyone have any recommendations?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Mike


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

We went out on a small sailboat out of American Harbor on the East end of St. Thomas once. We were staying at a hotel and they had a list at their activites desk. We sailed over to St. John for snorkeling and lunch.


----------

